# "Cacofonia" visual



## Sothus

Hola a tothom...

Sabeu algun terme per referir-se a una "cacofonia" visual enlloc d'auditiva?

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Lurrezko

És una sinestèsia, una figura retòrica que consisteix a desplaçar un terme d'un camp sensorial a un altre, com quan dius "té una veu molt dolça"


----------



## Sothus

No no, al que em refereixo és que "cacofonia" és un terme per referir-se al sentit auditiu, i busco una paraula equivalent però per a la vista.

Moltes gràcies igualment!


----------



## ampurdan

"Horror" no et serveix?


----------



## Sothus

"Horror" és una cosa molt genèrica. Hi ha un monstre pel mig? M'ho estic imaginant? Cacofonia, per contra, és clar i directe. Per ara estic fent servir "inharmonia", però tampoc m'acaba de convèncer... :-(

"Tenia les orelles orelles submergides en la cacofonia, els ulls li ploraven per la inharmonia"

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Lurrezko

Sothus said:


> No no, al que em refereixo és que "cacofonia" és un terme per referir-se al sentit auditiu, i busco una paraula equivalent però per a la vista.
> 
> Moltes gràcies igualment!



És veritat, no t'havia entès  Podries dir inharmonia visual, però tot plegat sona un pèl rebuscat... Potser millor un espant, com diu Ampurdán 

PD: Hi arribo tard, ja veig que no t'acaba de convèncer...


----------



## ampurdan

Se m'acut també "estridència". Tot i que ve de l'àmbit dels sons també, s'aplica molt sovint als colors.


----------



## Sothus

Si, m'agrada! Moltes gràcies!
Si mai acabo el llibre i es publica, us posaré en els crèdits...


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Sothus:

Se m'acut desharmonia visual

Saltu
Isa


----------

